
With a few tweaks, Airbnb could disrupt yet another multibillion-dollar industry - chkuendig
http://qz.com/368229/with-a-few-tweaks-airbnb-could-disrupt-yet-another-multi-billion-dollar-industry/
======
pbreit
Not a very compelling proposition. I could see hosts offering write-ups of the
vicinity but am not sure how monetization would work.

I'd like to see AirBnB go after regular vacation rentals. I have much better
luck on VRBO and FlipKey than AirBnB.

------
tim333
The suggestions to spread to the travel industry seem a bad idea to me. Loads
of strong competition.

Now spreading from 5 day rentals to 6 month rentals and long term - that would
probably work as it overlaps what they already do. I just took two one month
rentals on my place and if I needed to let for a year or two I think I'd
prefer to use airbnb to the unknown, likely sketchy, letting agent down the
road.

------
cstanley
I guessed it would be car rentals before clicking on the link... relative to a
media/publishing arm I don't think my guess was so stupid after all.

------
davemel37
I wouldn't call it disruption, I would call it content marketing for
acquisition and affiliate marketing as monetization.

Nothing new or interesting or compelling here.

------
cylinder
Quartz really went down the drain quickly.

